# Columba iuvenēs agitat, nōn iuvenēs columbam.



## eclectic

The background: a Roman Aristo went to a ceremony in Alexandria with his wife Galatea and daughter Helena.They met some local young guys who were sitting and standing in the place where Aristo's family planned to sit.Then they were attracted by the ceremony but had lost each other.Here's the dialogue as follows:

"ubi est Helena?" rogāvit Aristō.
“nōnne tēcum ambulābat?” respondit Galatēa. “ēheu! Illī iuvenēs columbam meam iterum agitant.”
“stultissima es, uxor!” respondit ille. “Columba iuvenēs agitat, nōn iuvenēs columbam.”

（Helena: fīlia Aristōnis et Galatēae.）

I was confused pretty much by above dialogue, especially “Columba iuvenēs agitat, nōn iuvenēs columbam.”
I will appreciate very much if somebody translates it.


----------



## Peano

Here is a possible translation:

"Where is Helena?" asked Aristo.
"Wasn't she walking with you?" replied Galatea. "alas! Those youngsters disturb my dove again."
"You're so silly, wife!" he replied. "Dove disturbs the youngsters, the youngsters do not disturb dove."

In the last sentence you have a nom. _columba_ and an acc. _columbam_, so it is simple.
Greetings.


----------



## eclectic

Thanks very much,man,Great help.

I just don't understand, Galatea was being asked where her daughter was, but she responded without any logic. The topic was nothing to do with pigeons.


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings

If I am not mistaken, you are learning Latin with the aid of the Cambridge Latin Course - and I am unsure how far, within the Forum rules, one is allowed to go in helping students/pupils with their homework.

But I think it is permissible to say this much: in addition to Peano's comment, it needs to be explained that _columba_ ("dove") can be used as a term of endearment, "my darling", "my pet", "my dearest".

In the story to which you refer, the joke (these are abundant in the _CLC_) is that while the proud and (of her daughter) protective, Galatea, blames the young men who have taken a fancy to Helena for their evident interest in her, it is actually Helena (as her father remarks) who, by flirting with them, has been doing the "chasing" (_agitare_).


----------



## Peano

"unsure how far, within the Forum rules, one is allowed to go in helping students/pupils with their homework?"

Is there actually any Forum rule regarding this?

As I think twice, I realize I could have given Eclectic just the clues to understand the text (_columba, agitant_).


----------



## eclectic

Definitely, It's not my homework. I graduated from a graduate program 4 years ago. Reading and learning Latin language is one of my hobbies.


----------



## Cagey

In any case, we don't mind helping.  

However, if you are studying Latin, we ask you to make your own try first.  It gives us a starting point; we can see what you already know, and what you still need to have explained, if anything.   

(Of course, some people are not studying Latin but need a one-time translation of something they have seen somewhere. We don't require an attempt from them.)


----------



## Peano

Well, I just read rule #5 of the Forum rules. It seems ok.*

*


----------

